# boy did I goof up



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrr I gave the girls baths yesterday, I had read somewhere that I could use cholesterol hair cream to condition Maddie's coat, oh my gosh BIG mistake :w00t: I spent 2 hours grooming her yesterday, her coat is greasy :angry:. If that wasn't bad enough their hair dryer stopped working:w00t: poor Maddie had to go to the vets with greasy hair yesterday, I put a dress on her to cover her hair loll I felt like such a terrible mommy.
I was going to bath her today, but decided we both need a break. I guess I'll have to use my dryer on her tomorrow :blush: now the search begins on finding a new dryer. What brand of dryer do you use?
I learned a valuable lesson :blush:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck as to being a terrible mommy that can never happen.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh well, it is a good thing that tomorrow is another day and I am sure that it will be a better one!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Better too greasy than dry. It probably will wash out fine😊.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I sorry to admit but I have no idea what that is. Lucky's groomer offers a warm oil spa treatment, so I am sure she will be fine - your carpet, bedspread, etc. is another story.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Uh oh! I'm sure that it will wash out, and in the meantime, she's getting a really deep conditioning. If it doesn't come out, I'd use a Clarifying to dissolve the oil. I'd then wash and condition with her regular shampoo.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Paula - I'm sure it will wash out. I bought the Kool pup and it does a great job drying them - but to be honest mine hate it. I've tried it on all the settings - from far away, with the small heater near by to warm it up, you name it, they just don't like it. That being said, they aren't thrilled with my hair dryer either but they don't put up as much of a stink with it as they do with the Kool pup. If you lived close, I'd let you try it before you spend $$$$ on it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula:

LOL...What a funny story! I love the covering up the greasy hair with a dress. I haven't invested in a doggie blow dryer and use my own. Tyler hates the dryer and you'd laugh if you saw how I have to dry him. It's definitely a comedic sketch!

You're a great mommy--I don't blame you for giving the two of you a break.

xo
Kim


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you can always use blue Dawn dishwashing liquid for a first shampoo to get out the grease & then the normal shampoo you normally would use on Maddie. You can towel dry with a microfiber towel really, really well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh what a pain!

I too bought the kool pup after the rave reviews, but I don't like it. The girls hate it. I find it more convenient with my regular babylis hair dryer on medium. I will give it more of a go when the weather is hotter and see then. I suggest you try and borrow one if you are considering it, and see how you like it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Oh what a pain!
> 
> I too bought the kool pup after the rave reviews, but I don't like it. The girls hate it. I find it more convenient with my regular babylis hair dryer on medium. I will give it more of a go when the weather is hotter and see then. I suggest you try and borrow one if you are considering it, and see how you like it.


I wasn't sure about the Kool Pup Dryer, the first few times that I used it. It seemed like I was getting more tangles in the hair. Once that I got the hang of it, I love it! The dogs got used to the noise, and it really cuts down on my drying time. 
I would hate to go back to the hand held. You have just got to keep using it . It gets easier, and you'll be more comfortable with it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would suggest Dawn dish soap to get the oil out of Maddie's hair. My maltese who had chronic ear infections always had greasy ears and that was the only thing that worked. As for hair dryers, I use the same one on my two that I use for my hair. It has a cool button so doesn't get too hot. I can't bring myself to spend the money on the Kool Pup.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stuff happens. You can bathe her in blue dawn or any clarifying shampoo to get rid of the oil. I had put Ava in oil once when I was showing her, what an oily mess, so just think of it as "over-the-top" conditioning. :thumbsup:

I buy all my doggie shampoo products at T J Maxx anymore. well, I am choosey which ones I get there, but I've been very happy with them all.

As for a hairdryer. I bought a dryer "arm" online that clamps onto our grooming table and use a regular people hair dryer. It works.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I am also one who got the Kool Pup and is still mostly using the old hand held dryer. 

Need to buckle down and commit to routinely using it so she gets used to it. I just keep thinking next time, next time--and it sits unused. lol. I got the arm to hold it and it would be easier to have the two hands free.

Linda


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ugh, remember than stain remover I posted a month ago, if you bought that I would try it on the bedspread because it has gotten out everything -but not Maddy LOL.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I wasn't sure about the Kool Pup Dryer, the first few times that I used it. It seemed like I was getting more tangles in the hair. Once that I got the hang of it, I love it! The dogs got used to the noise, and it really cuts down on my drying time.
> I would hate to go back to the hand held. You have just got to keep using it . It gets easier, and you'll be more comfortable with it.


Thanks Deborah, I will be trying it again as the weather gets even warmer. I do use a groomers arm with my hand dryer, I use it on low power setting and medium heat. The high blow setting causes both to twirl and try and escape it. My girls both freaked out over the kool pup because they didn't like the blowing power, and when I turn it down to be acceptable for them, it takes forever. My regular dryer ended up being much faster. We shall see.... the jury is still out.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I'm only laughing because I've done similar...I tried coconut oil on Bayleigh when her coat dried out from her elimination diet. It took me several more washings to get it to a manageable level! 

As far as the Kool Pup goes, me and mine LOVE it! It definitely does dry faster and I prefer the no/little heat over a regular blow dryer. I love it so much I now take it in the RV with me because I HATE how long it takes to use the regular dryer. I do put the grooming loop on them for saftey.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad I did an olive oil treatment on Emily, who has such dry hair and she turned into an oily mess. I had to give her a couple vinegar baths, that got it out...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update
I gave Maddie her bath, I have been using Spa bath products, it took all the grease out of her coat. Once again I have my beautiful Maddie back:wub: she smells so goooooooood:wub:
I have been looking at dryers I would love to find one that has a groomers arm.
Maddie doesn't like to stand while I dry her:blush: I have to put one hand under her tummy, it can be very akward lol


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I bought a groomer's arm in Greece & although I liked the idea, I wasn't strong enough to open & close it. It was a professional product but I wasn't professional enough to use it! :HistericalSmiley:
I do strongly recommend the microfiber towels made for dogs----it takes most of the water out before you even begin to dry w/a dryer & doesn't dry the skin in the process.:wub: I got 2 at T J Max a couple of yrs ago made for dogs & love them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you got it out. I used to use that on my hair when i got it straightened to moisturize but haven't done that in years. I just use an ionic hair dryer that I had here. It never gets too hot...that's what you really have to check for in a dryer! I tried an arm but it wouldn't hold up under the weight of the dryer so threw money out on it. I used the microfiber towels but Tyler has a very thick coat so it takes a while to dry. Love the CC wood bristle brush, Makes it go quicker. I will often roll up a towel next to tyler and lay the dryer on it pointing at Tyler's legs and rear. Then I can put a hand under him to keep him from sitting.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a pretty good dryer out that I was able to touch and feel when I went to the GroomExpoWest a few weeks ago. A bunch of pro groomers picked these up for their shop after testing it there. 

I plan on getting the stand finishing dryer in PEARL WHITE, but apparently these have been stuck in Long Beach on CARRGO...i talked to a bunch of people (groomers/breeders) and they are really impressed with these dryers

you can see some of their styles at www.flyingpiggrooming.com their white pearl stand dryer is not on their webpage, but it looks like the Aeolus white stand dryer.

The nice thing about these dryers were that it had one knob for HEAT adjustment and one knob for air flow!

and their prices are pretty amazing if you compare them to some other top pro dryers

I am waiting for their cargo for the WHITE Flying Pig Super Plus...and I think i can ask for some show discount or group discount if anyone else wants to pick one up!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Must be the same one I bought off Amazon...I couldn't open the clamps at all! Just gave it to goodwill!



edelweiss said:


> Paula, I bought a groomer's arm in Greece & although I liked the idea, I wasn't strong enough to open & close it. It was a professional product but I wasn't professional enough to use it! :HistericalSmiley:
> I do strongly recommend the microfiber towels made for dogs----it takes most of the water out before you even begin to dry w/a dryer & doesn't dry the skin in the process.:wub: I got 2 at T J Max a couple of yrs ago made for dogs & love them.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

That is a funny story. You are never a bad mommy when things are done with good intentions. 

Piddle Place Pet Toilet | Dog Turf | Puppy Potty | Dog Grass Pad

Tammy for piddle place


----------

